# Promises are made to be Broken



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

Didn't Shaq promise you suns fans and the organization a championship ring? Or was it a 1st round exit? I remember reading posts from different people here saying how bringing in shaq will def. help your chances to get to the finals and all that garbage talk. While the smart posters were always saying Shaq will do nothing but make the suns worst.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

30 games of playing together won't make a championship team. 

Shaq won his first ring in Miami in his second year.....


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

DWADE4 said:


> Didn't Shaq promise you suns fans and the organization a championship ring? Or was it a 1st round exit? I remember reading posts from different people here saying how bringing in shaq will def. help your chances to get to the finals and all that garbage talk. While the smart posters were always saying Shaq will do nothing but make the suns worst.


He did increase our chances. We would have been even less competitive in the playoffs if we didn't make the trade.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Why come here and make this thread? Lock this ****.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

DWADE4 said:


> Didn't Shaq promise you suns fans and the organization a championship ring? Or was it a 1st round exit? I remember reading posts from different people here saying how bringing in shaq will def. help your chances to get to the finals and all that garbage talk. While the smart posters were always saying Shaq will do nothing but make the suns worst.


T-R-O-L-L.

Get a life.


----------

